# dog training data base



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Dunno why but about 4 nights ago while trying to fall asleep i thought of a great idea for the forum a dog training data base where everyone who has struggled with a dog or training could come and post for others to come and have a look and maybe find some help without having to post a new thread first.
any ways ill give an example of how to post first copy and past to start your own post

*TRAINING:* this is where you write what you were trying to accoplish with your dog (teaching to sit,heel,teaching to stop chewing ect can be any problem you needed to use training to stop or begin)

*BREED/AGE:* write in the breed and the age of the dog you were/are working with so people can maybe get an idea of it will work or not with there own dog(if the method is tailoerd to a big dog whie they have a small one or if its a puppy and they have an adult)

*TOOLS:*list all the tools you used/needed (treats,lead,choke chain,a second or third person to help)

*HOW LONG:* try and say how long it took for you to see results if it was about 6 months just say that if youve only been working at it for a week say a week and counting.

*METHOD:* this is where you write down the method or what you did be discriptive.
*STEP ONE:* this is if there are several steps involved add as needed or leave blank
*STEP TWO:*

*SORCE:* you can write down the sorce of where you fuond the method wether from a book,dvd,article,freind,trainer, or if you jsut kind of made it up as you went.

*MORE INFO:* in case you have more info to add. like your dog,how they responded at first if your dog is shy,nervous or dominant


so jsut copy and paste this page to start your own adding your own answers (obviously)
all i ask is

A. you ONLY write things YOU have tried personally! dont flip thru a book and write things down you read or somthing you THINK sounds good.

B.keep ONE METHOD PER POST! otherwise i think it wil all get mixed up and lsot and confusing if you have several go ahead and psot them just do each in a new post please

C. dont worry if you already see someone covering a problem (like heel) differant people and differant dogs need differant things if one person posted being more excited in a method then you did becuase you have a shy or nervous dog go ahead and post your own.

ok so below i will post my own and hopefully im not going to think this was a good idea only to find everyone hated it (hint hint):becky:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

TRAINING: not to wake me up in the morning while sleeping in our bed.

BREED/AGE: Bull Terrier 7 months

TOOLS:None

HOW LONG: took about 2 months to see alot of improvment

METHOD: Cesar would wake me and my bf up every morning while at my bfs (cesar is allowed to sleep in bed with us) he would walk over our heads constantly and yawn loudly and move around.
every mornnig he would begin walking us up i would ignore him if he climbed on me i would block him with my hands and/or push him away in the begining i would have to push him away again and again and again sometimes lasting an hour or more and would NOT get out of bed or talk to him untill AFTER he had layed back down and kept still and quiet i would wait for him to do this for 5 minutes then get out of bed.

STEP ONE: 
STEP TWO:

SORCE: just thought of it myself

MORE INFO: Cesar is a dominant dog by nature and worked hard at making me and my bf both wake up jsut so he could lie down and go back to sleep and i always let him out to go to the bathroom FIRST then bring him back inside to lie back down if he doesnt and tried waking me up THEN i would ignore him.
now he lies calmly in bed even if hes awake and doesnt protest or climb on us to wake us up he is now 16 months old.


----------

